
Haribo Gummi Bears Amazon Reviews - chirau
https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM
======
Firebrand
What’s the appeal of eating sugar free Haribo if they give you gas and
diarrhea?

~~~
just-juan-post
The artificial sweeteners are what create the gas and diarrhea. Sweeteners can
affect people differently but more importantly it's the quantity that they
eat.

If I have a couple sugar-free Lifesavers I'll fart a little bit more. If I say
at the whole bag of sugar free gummy bears in 10 minutes well then I would be
running to a toilet soon.

It's the surprise element. Most people don't know these things so they eat a
bunch like normal then quickly realize their mistake.

